# My New horse needs a new name



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

This is the update of the last thread I posted:
Thanks everyone for all the suggestions!!! They were all great! The other day I was working with Barilla, and I called her Cookie Monster, and it just kinda clicked. I'm calling her cookie, and her show name is The Cookie Monster. She's doing wonderful. Can't wait to hit the horse shows!


----------

